# The appearance of Morgoth



## Ghâshdurb (Dec 31, 2002)

i've been wondering about the Ainur. Do they have a physical appearance? What do they resemble, and morgoth in particular. I wonder what he would look like. Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 31, 2002)

If you read the sil it describes in more detail than i can, but they can go as they like, usually in the form of the firstborn (elves), but Morgoth went about as a tyrant kinda like how Sauron was in the fellowship at the beggining!

Thôl


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 31, 2002)

Well the Ainur can take physical forms and all except Ulmo are doing this miost of the time. Do not think of their bodies as bodies, but rather as clothes to cover their spirit and glory when dealing with the children of Illuvatar (men and elves). Think of the wizards, you could not kill their spirits, only their bodies.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 1, 2003)

I would like to show a marvellous piece of art showing the artist's interpretation of Morgoth's appearance.


----------



## Elennainie (Jan 1, 2003)

I would just like to add that Morgoth's appearance was different at different times. When he was deceiving Feanor in Aman "he dissembled his purposes with his cunning and nothing of his malice could yet be seen in the semblance that he wore". So here he probably still looked fair, like the rest of the Ainur.

Sometimes he looked like a cloud or a shadow


> Now Melkor, knowing that his devices had been revealed, hid himself and passed from place to place as a cloud in the hills...



And sometimes he wears the "dark tyrant" look:


> Now Melkor came to Avathar and sought her out; and he put on again the form that he had worn as the tyrant of Utumno: a dark lord, tall and terrible. *In that form he remained ever after.*



Oh, and he also sometimes liked to wear a big heavy iron crown, and sometime, a chain (not by personal choice)!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *I would like to show a marvellous piece of art showing the artist's interpretation of Morgoth's appearance. *


 Great!But Morgoth looks like a monkey in his face........


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 5, 2003)

> And he descended upon Arda in power and majesty greater than any other of the Valar, as a mountain that wades in the sea and has its headabove the clouds and is clad in ice and crowned with smoke and fire; and thelight of the eyes of Melkor was like a flame that withers with heat and pierces with a deadly cold.





> Nonetheless his majesty as one of the Valar long remained, though turned to terror, and before his face all save the mightiest sank into a dark pit of fear.


 I think the illustration is great, except the head: he should be terrible, but also beautiful and majestic, in a dark sort of way. I think John Howe's choice in portraying Morgoth is the best: leave the face to the imagination, just show the armour and helm. But that painting is definitely superior to Howe's, IMO.


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't think you could steal a silmaril of that beast!


----------

